# Racing In Toledo, Ohio Woodville Mall,



## lentzl (Jan 10, 2006)

There is a new track in toledo to run electric touring car's. The track is a paved and very smooth. They race saturday's. The track they are running belongs to the one eight scale racers. They shorting the track for the electric cars.


----------



## tw78911sc (Feb 2, 2003)

1/12th scale as well? That would be great!
Tom


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

More details please. The schedule for the summer as well as what a normal race day looks like would be cool (practice starts, registration closes at, racing begins at) and cost to race.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.blackswamprc.us/


----------



## lentzl (Jan 10, 2006)

they will run 1/12th scale or any electric class as long as there is three cars


----------



## R Monahan (Jan 31, 2005)

will you guys have any racing on sundays on off weeks if you do i would like to come out


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

the only races on sunday will be oval for the fall classic and i think the blackswamp champ weekend.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

R Monahan said:


> will you guys have any racing on sundays on off weeks if you do i would like to come out



WERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Looks like you guys might get to race tomorrow, Have fun I'll be at work  .


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Dale, if you weren't at work, you would be painting, who are you trying to kid? :tongue: If it makes you feel any better I can't play Sunday because I'm off to Olimpia, WA for a week. :wave:


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

Squish, that makes sense. You are in WA and I am in MT, around Bozeman. Doesn't anyone stay at home any more.

If you have time and it is OK with your boss, we will be screaming monkeys at the Woodville track on Sunday 5/28. The Electric dudes will be running on Sat. 5/27.

6/3&4 is the Toledo Midwest Series race. That should be a pretty good turn out.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Hello :wave: , just checking (making sure) to see if you guys are racing this Saturday (June 10th). A group of about 4 of us are coming over from the Pittsburgh area to race Electric Sedan to get some practice for the eXpress Paved On-Road Championships in Jackson, NJ. What have the turnouts been like?? If you feel like racing some Electric this Saturday.....bring em' out!!


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

You guys have any more information or a schedule you can post. Went to the swamp forum and did not see any information on racing schedule.

Anything would help.

mc


----------



## TC Guy (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys,

We had a great time up there this past Saturday meeting and running with you folks. Words can't even describe how unbeleivable that track is. As smooth as carpet, fast and flowing layout, and tons of traction. Anyone headed there, we ran RP30's using SXT 2.0 tire conditioner and had more than enough bite. We'll be back up to see you guys soon. In the mean time, keep the shiny side up. :thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Nice Job!!*

Dan, Danny, Eric & DanDan- Good job at Toledo this weekend! I told you it was an awesome track. 
Thanks to the Blackswamp Club for offering us nitro-challenged guys from Beaver an opportunity to run electric on this great track. I hope to make it out the next visit :thumbsup: John :wave:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

TC Guy said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> We had a great time up there this past Saturday meeting and running with you folks. Words can't even describe how unbeleivable that track is. As smooth as carpet, fast and flowing layout, and tons of traction. Anyone headed there, we ran RP30's using SXT 2.0 tire conditioner and had more than enough bite. We'll be back up to see you guys soon. In the mean time, keep the shiny side up. :thumbsup:


Let me know when your going again-I am dying to run some high grip asphalt. E-mail or PM me a heads up [email protected] please!!

Ray


----------



## TC Guy (Sep 27, 2005)

Ray,

You'd love that track. But I think you'd wanna run 19t or even mod., track layout is fast...just like you Gater's like it. LOL  I'll let ya' know next time. Jackson, NJ for the Express Race in 2 weeks, up for a road-trip? :wave:


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Looks to be a great weekend to come run up there. Hopefully I will get my car together in time to come out and play.

You guys using car batteries for powersource? I have shelter and everything else - just wondered on this.

See ya,

mike


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

yes most use car batteries but a guy from bg brings his generator and you can use it.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Bump for the club.

Big trophy race this weekend.

Check their site out.

http://www.blackswamprc.us/

Check the schedule and forum board out - recommend you right click and open forum in new window - much larger.

See ya out there,

mike


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Big bump for the trophy race!!!

Great day to come get a trophy!

See ya,

mc


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

For anyone that did not run the track yesterday you missed out.

Great group of guys to race and be with. 

I had an excellent time and had fun at a rc for a change!!

Also helped I took 1st in the A-main stock touring car but the track is awesome and racing is great and fun.

Thanks to Zak and Jon for the tent shade.

Be back out next week to run more! Maybe mod for ya Zak......

See ya,

mike


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Some pics of the track for all to see and come out in perso nto see!

mike


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

mod is SLOWLY picking up. its well suited for this large beautiful facility.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Zak - if my velocity shows I will join in the fun and lay the smack down and not into the wall this time. LOL - had a kick a$$ motor also.

Just need to know how to gear the beast since all I am used to is stock and 12x2 motors.

Looks like awesome weather for this weekend compared to the blistering heat of last week.

see ya,

mike


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

you should shoot for a .09 in rollout. casey will be able to help you more on the velocity, but your setup will change due to increased speed.


----------



## XRC (Mar 15, 2007)

Any news on a schedule or opening day? Gas or Electric?


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

XRC said:


> Any news on a schedule or opening day? Gas or Electric?


http://www.oneeighthracers.com/race_calendar.htm


----------



## XRC (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Chicky.


----------



## XRC (Mar 15, 2007)

I didn't see anything for electric, no electric this year on Saturdays?


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

Planning to check and see if the Black Swampers are still running this Saturday. Last I heard they were planning to run on the West Side of Toledo at a Hobby Town USA parking lot. It is in a strip mall at I-475 and Airport Hwy.


----------



## xxxt4life (Apr 27, 2007)

guys check this out it is a screaming deal 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=186371


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Is this track still open for the summer? Run any electric mod sedan?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I found some newer info 
http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...-42nd-season-nitro-road-6-races-4-states.html


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is still are carpet track in the mall? Thanks


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes, there is still a carpet track at the Woodville Mall on the East side of Toledo. They are planning a carpet race on May 7th with appreciation cook out.

Yesterday was their first race of Electrics on the asphalt track and the racing was very good with the 1/8th GT elct. cars. - There was also some 1/10th Sedan and Trans-am. 

Call Pat at (419) 471-1108


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks for the number, I am going to give them a call.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

where can I find info on the upcomming race on May 7th?

found the thread


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm planning to run some on-road 10th scale 17.5 TC and possibly some FWD 10th scale if there's enough interest. Waiting for some warmer weather and a less hectic schedule..


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

It looks like the rain is moving off :thumbsup: 
I'll be there by 9:00.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Just wanted to post this up for anyone that has not heard... He used to run the parts counter at Hobby Stop West years ago... Please attend or help out in any way possible..

Thank you,
Bill Bridges Benefit Race

June 24 and 25
The race will be held at The Track
Schedule
Friday: June 24 Practice 11am-8pm
Saturday: June 25 Race – Open at 7am racing starts at 9am

Entry cost $20 per class (no second class discount)
$10 fri pratice fee
Bill's friend Adam Drake will be Attending

Donations welcome

More information coming!
If you have any ideas just let me know



This post is for the rc racing community but anyone is welcome to help..my friend and fellow rc racer Bill Bridges was diagnosed with stage 4 colon cancer 3 weeks ago on his 37th birthday..Bill will be off work until he claims victory over this illness..at this time doantions are being taken by dirt burner racing in livonia 734 591 1000..a series of events will be held over the summer to help raise money for bill and his family..Bill has no insurance and has already had to pay alot out of pocket to have surgery and test..please call the number above to make a donations ....unlike most charities Bill will recieve 100% of the money donated to him..thanks for any help you all can give


50% OF
TWISTED CRAWLERS OF MICHIGAN ENTRIES THIS YEAR WILL BE GIVEN TO BILL AND HIS FAMILY ALSO


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

*MSI Benefit for Bill*

Marc at MSI is hosting an event for Bill also. Here is a copy of what he posted. Be great to see some of you guys make the trip north, and I will spread the word about your race also. Thanks...


Hey everybody, I was informed yesterday that one of our fellow hobby enthusiasts has become ill and could use a little help from the hobby world. His name is Bill Bridges from Dirt Burners, I have never personally met him but whenever I hear of Dirt Burners, I hear his name brought up and he seems to be cared for by many people. This is going out to all racers, we will host a charity race on Saturday May 28th at 2pm, doors will open at 11am. The entry fee will be $20 (3 heats and a main), oval and on-road racing will both take place. There will be no trophy or points or anything on the line. We just want everyone to come out and have a good time and support a friend. $10 of each entry fee will go to Bill and his family. We will also have a 50/50 drawing which we will donate as well. There will be a donation box set up that day also. We will be serving lunch all day long and invite people to bring snacks and deserts. If you have any questions about the event please feel free to give us a call at the shop, 586-552-4425. If you are not a racer or won't be able to attend and would like to help out please let us know and we will make arrangements for you. We hope everyone can make it out to support Bill and his family.

On a side note, we will not race that Sunday (May 29th), which was scheduled to be the last day of our spring points series....We will be moving that race day to Sunday June 5th.

Thank You for your time and support,
Marc Irby
MSI Racing and Hobbies


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

That is great..... I am working on taking a group from the west side of Michigan over to the race. Anyone in Toledo or surrounding areas that enjoy RC should try to do all they can to help out one of the guys that helped to pave the way for our sport.


----------



## Dasmopar (Mar 18, 2003)

Fresh coat of sealer has been added to the track this week. Surface should be much smoother, with less dirt on it. Come check it out!


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

WOW !!!!!
Looks VERY nice :thumbsup:

The way the weather been :freak: I cant believe you got it done.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Dasmopar said:


> Fresh coat of sealer has been added to the track this week. Surface should be much smoother, with less dirt on it. Come check it out!




sweet!!..whats the info on this track...classes??..where is it located?? & so on
thanks


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

http://www.racersoftoledo.com/index.html

http://www.rcracingextreme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=7504&start=0

Classes are still forming,,,,, Bring what ever you have.


----------



## Dasmopar (Mar 18, 2003)

We got like a 36hr window of no rain and they got it done. They did a awesome job on it also.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Sweet !!!!

Can? or will? it be sprayed with anything on race days?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Lazer Guy said:


> Sweet !!!!
> 
> Can? or will? it be sprayed with anything on race days?


Lazer Guy,
I should have my car together in two weeks, I think there are two more guys that going to order their soon. Have any body try different tires for their gtp car beside sweeps?


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

sweat track didnt look in the other posts is this for 1/8 nitro or is it for every thing on road looks real big and fast!!!!!yea


----------



## Dasmopar (Mar 18, 2003)

Lazer Guy said:


> Sweet !!!!
> 
> Can? or will? it be sprayed with anything on race days?


Sugar water is the plan. We raced on a track this past weekend for a midwest series race and it was really close to our surface with sugar water and the grip was really good for us "foam tire" guys.


----------



## Dasmopar (Mar 18, 2003)

J Blaze said:


> sweat track didnt look in the other posts is this for 1/8 nitro or is it for every thing on road looks real big and fast!!!!!yea


1/8 on-road , 1/10 Nitro on-road, and Nitro GT race on sundays.
1/8 EGT, and some 1/10th electric sedan classes race on saturdays.
Track is open during the week for club members to practice on.

And yes it is pretty big and has some very fast sections 1/10 electric sedans look really small on the back straight.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

that track looks sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

mrbighead said:


> Lazer Guy,
> I should have my car together in two weeks, I think there are two more guys that going to order their soon. Have any body try different tires for their gtp car beside sweeps?


Thats great, I look forward to racing with you again, it's been a long time. 

I have tried Ipanema 45's, They felt good but didn't last long, two race days, 50's might be better, maybe even 55's when the track gets hot.

Sweep 45's last longer but to me they don't feel that great.

The stock tires work just OK after they warm up.

With the new top coat on the track will have to see what works the best now.

I hope somebody from the club will be there tomorrow, Me and Al would like some practice time.
Will get there about 10:30ish and wait for anybody that looks important. LOL !!!


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I ran off 9 packs yesterday with my GT8 car.
The traction is great and the track is much smother.
Your going to love it :woohoo:

It was also nice to see Carlos and Jerry putting in some laps for the first time on the big track !!!!!


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

The track was simply fantastic. the layout flows great. Te traction was great even with used Sorex 32's on my mod sedan. The temp on the track surface got up to 98 degrees with ambient temps hovering around 65 degrees. I am looking forward to return to the track on a raceday!


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Carlos you have a PM.

The Smith brothers are supposed to have there Mod TC's at the next race, If you come that'll make 4 of us


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Lazer Guy said:


> Carlos you have a PM.
> 
> The Smith brothers are supposed to have there Mod TC's at the next race, If you come that'll make 4 of us


I am planning on coming out next Saturday if the weather is good! I think Kevin M. is planning on it as well. You could be up to 6!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Mike Slaughter said:


> You could be up to 6! Mike Slaughter


So far the weather looks good Mike...83*....10% chance of [email protected]!n.
This Saturday we may have a lot more racers in all the classes.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Mike Slaughter said:


> I am planning on coming out next Saturday if the weather is good! I think Kevin M. is planning on it as well. You could be up to 6!
> 
> Mike Slaughter


I'm planning on coming, as long as neither of the "W" words gets in the way....


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm sorry to have to say this 
There seems to be a problem with the sealer they just had put on the track  
It's coming off 

The track is closed for now.

There working on it .:beatdeadhorse:
We should have an update very soon.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

So, is the sealer problem fixed?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

The track is still closed.
They want to give the sealer time to harden up.
What happened was when they put sugar water on it the sealer stuck to there shoes and came off everywhere they walked.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

>>>>>>The track will be open for racing this Sunday June 12.<<<<<<

It's a gas car race day but they are letting the GT8E's race also if there are at least 3 to make a EL class.
I already know there will be more then 3 of us :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

The track was very good Sunday :woohoo:
The weather looks great for this Saturdays (the 18th) racing


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Russ, you have pm.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

mrbighead said:


> Russ, you have pm.


Got it and one back at ya !!

Who is coming to run mod rubber TC this Saturday ?????
Kevinm ?
Carlos ?
Mike ?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Lazer Guy said:


> Got it and one back at ya !!
> 
> Who is coming to run mod rubber TC this Saturday ?????
> Kevinm ?
> ...


Russ,
What brand of rubber tires are you using?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Lazer Guy said:


> Got it and one back at ya !!
> 
> Who is coming to run mod rubber TC this Saturday ?????
> Kevinm ?
> ...


Put me down as a definite maybe. Depends on those "W" words...


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

mrbighead said:


> Russ,
> What brand of rubber tires are you using?


Take Off 32's & 27's but the track has been cool.
I have not tried my TC with the new top coat yet, I've been working on my GT8 trying to get it to hook up.

I need new tires... lol
I always need new tires.
I like new tires  
I'm a tire :freak:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*tires*

:wave: Russ i have the 10 sets of tires you wanted me to order i will have them for you at the nitro race on sunday lol :thumbsup: and yes the track seams to be comeing around as far as traction goes , and man that was fun being out there after not racing for 3 months


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

2056dennis said:


> :wave: Russ i have the 10 sets of tires you wanted me to order i will have them for you at the nitro race on sunday lol :thumbsup:
> >>>
> Thats great...See Lazer Lady for the $$$  She wants me to have lots and lots of tires :devil:
> 
> ...


>>>
Thanks for letting me pit with you under your EZup, I knew that would be fun.
I had a great time all day long.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing at woodville*

ANYTIME Russ just make sure you have a table and you can pit under my ezup , besides i allways learn something when your around ( good or bad ) :thumbsup:


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 28, 2005)

As long as the rain holds off the Smith brothers will be there with our 10 year old TC3's and new Chinese electric bits. We had one $23 charger go up in smoke but a new one arrived in the mail today.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

The weather says we could have ra!n Saturday but we also might still get in a full day of racing.
I want to race !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I won't be able to come. One of the "W" words (W**k) got me  and the other one (Weather) seems a bit iffy. Maybe next week.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

I wanted to come, but tomorrow we got some family commitments and the weather is looking more like it is going to rain than not. I hope it does not for those of who are going for sure. I wanted to race this weekend...but it cannot be at this time. I will check if next Saturday I don't have anything scheduled.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

It didn't rain at all, In fact it was the best weather we've had for a race day so far this year.
The birds were chirping, there was a nice breeze coming out of the east off the ocean, the sail boats where sailing back and forth.... OK... OK that wasn't in the parking lot... :tongue:...but it was a very nice day for racing :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing at woodville*

all i know is we got rained on and yep did not get it all in


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*whats up*



Lazer Guy said:


>


 *WAKEUP RUSS* and hey are you going to the Bill Bridges race at woodville if so i will save room for you under my ezup :thumbsup:


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

So, who will be racing tomorrow 1/10 mod touring? Kevin? Dish? Russ? I would like to attend tomorrow's race.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes 2056 guy I'll be there and thanks for the offer :thumbsup:

Carlos bring 27/30 tires if you have some :tongue: I always need them.

The Smith brothers should be there, Me and Kevin.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Details about this Sundays >> BILL BRIDGES BENEFIT RACE << http://www.rcracingextreme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=7708


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Not much talk about this Sundays benefit race  :freak:


----------



## AlGio (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi:
I was not able to make the last race but how many gt8 guys do you think will be there sunday?
I might ber able to make that one:thumbsup: If it looks like it may be worth driving down.
Al


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

There were 6 of them last week (until Russ's motor gave out), and six 10th scale Touring Cars. I'm planning race TC.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

I plan being there with my 1/10 mod sedan. I am planning to bring Jason too.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Put my back up motor in my GT8 so thats ready to go :thumbsup:
Re built both diffs in my mod car and new belts, should of done that a long time ago but I was the only mod car and now I need to be faster :tongue: I'm glad to say 

The track opens at 8:00, I will try to save some tables for the Lazer guys that get there later. 
Somebody bring a AC unit cuz it might be a hot day :jest:


----------



## Alex C (Mar 9, 2010)

*1/8 Scale 4wd Onroad Nitro??*

HI,

Just inquiring as to how many 1/8 Onroad 4wd participants plan to attend, both Goop and I are planning to make the drive over from Chicago. 

Any information would be greatly appreciated ............. Thank You in Advance!!! 

Alex


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

http://www.racersoftoledo.com/calendar.html

http://www.rcracingextreme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=7708

The last time I was there on a Sunday.
5 gas gt8's rubber tire
6 EL gt8's rubber tire 

Lots of foam tire gas 1/8th & 1/10th 4wd

If you need anything else I'll try to help.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Who's planning to come out this Saturday (9th) ?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

kevinm said:


> The Who is planning to come out this Saturday (9th) ?


Thats great..... I like that band !!!!!
I'll be there running mod TC and GT8e.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Is anybody racing GT8e this Sunday ???
It's a gas car race day but if there are 3 or more we can run an EL class.
I dont think I'll bring my 1/10th TC this time.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Only two more races


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey guys,

I stopped down to the indoor track this past Saturday, I want to start racing again after a few years off, know that I live in Perrysbugh. To my surprise, no 12th scale. I was shocked. I am interested into the World GT class, but if there are some 12th scalers on here that want to start a class, you can count me in. Anyone?


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

WGT is a pretty cool class!!


----------



## TeamCHR (Dec 15, 2010)

What are the rules for WGT?

Once I get comfortable with VTA, WGT looks way cool.

Cap


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you still race? I'm interested in coming up once or twice. I usually race at Van Wert. I have a VTA car and may buy a mini cooper soon


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

*Who is interested*

Who is interested in racing electric on Saturdays at the mall out door track ???

If you are interested ....What class's would you be racing ???

I'm in for 
BB-GT8e
Mod TC


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Lazer Guy said:


> Who is interested in racing electric on Saturdays at the mall out door track ???
> 
> If you are interested ....What class's would you be racing ???
> 
> ...


TC & 12th! With the nats being local (Joliet, IL) I would think people would be all over this.

I can be there on the 7th.... 

If the nitro guys didn't mind us I wouldn't be against running on the same day... Then I would have friends to ride down with.

Mike


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I would be interested in VTA and WGT. I am planning on running at the Nats and this would be a good warmup.


----------

